# Char Griller Super Pro



## sirsmokesal0t (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi everyone. Just bought my first smoker, the char griller super pro. I have read a lot about mods that have been applied to these grills/smokers to make them a lot more proficient. If anyone has any suggestions on what the best mods would be your opinion would be greatly appreciated. Thanks have a great day.


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 30, 2014)

Hello and Welcome to our addiction.  *A word of warning*: There is no 12 step program for this one!  Many good folk here with a load of experience that they are more than willing to share.  If you have specific questions just start a thread and someone with experience will be along soon to offer advice.  All info you can provide us with such as smoker type, location and so on will help us answer any questions you may have.  Spend some time doing some research on the forums, tons of advice and recipes already available there.  We look forward to your contributions.  Have fun.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## gary s (Apr 30, 2014)

Hello and welcome to the forum, lots of good information and great people here, Here is a like you may look at  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/58778/char-griller-smokin-pro-with-firebox-mods

Also type in Char Griller Super Pro in the search and it will pull up a lot of information.

Good luck

Gary S


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Apr 30, 2014)

Hello SSA, I'm new at smoking, but got a lot of good info from this forum to make my chargriller outlaw a pretty good unit.  Here's a link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/161266/hello-all#post_1167067

Good Luck with your new unit.

:bluesbros:


----------



## sirsmokesal0t (Apr 30, 2014)

20140430_163716.jpg



__ sirsmokesal0t
__ Apr 30, 2014





Thanks Gary and 5oclock these threads were really helpful. I have extended my stack down to just above grate level, added two thermometers, flipped the main charcoal res and foiled the bottom half of the main chamber. I tried to foil a better seal around the main chamber. Eventually I want to seal the smoker with a more proficient and less ugly way. I have seen fiberglass rope... is an easier way?


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Apr 30, 2014)

image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Apr 24, 2014



















image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Apr 17, 2014






If you look around my cooking chamber you will see 1 inch angle iron I bolted to the main cooking chamber (if you do this, you must use stainless steel nuts and bolts, not galvanized).  On top of that is nomex gasket tape.  It reall helps straighten out the chamber too.
Also Gary is a great guy.  He always willing to help newbies like us.


----------



## sirsmokesal0t (Apr 30, 2014)

Looks really nice. What kind of bit did you use to drill the holes in the 1 inch angle iron. Did you get your fire basket online? Where can you find the nomex?


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Apr 30, 2014)

Used plain old Ryobi drill bits from Home Depot.  I used stainless steel 1/4 inch nuts and bolts.  To make it easier, don't start with 1/4 bit.  Use a smaller sized bit to  drill a starter hole. Then go through it with 1/4 inch.  Starting with 1/4 inch bit will make bit skid around on the angle iron.  I cut my angle iron with my sawzall.  I kept lid closed, and had a friend bump angle iron against lid and hold it there while I drilled hole.  Just be careful not to accidentally move whe drilling.  

Gasket tape from amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CI7A69I/?tag=smokingmeatforums-20


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Apr 30, 2014)

Basket- email Jeff at:

http://yokeup.net/XXLBaskets.html

Baffle to even out temp- email earnie at

www.kickassbbqsouth.com


----------

